# Any Fuji owners out there?



## dgangi

Who else out there rides a Fuji? I own a 2003 Fuji Team that I purchased back in September. It's the first road bike I have owned in years and I have already put over 1000 miles on it. I've even done 2 centuries over the past 4 months.

Needless to say, I am ecstatic about every aspect of this bike - comfort, handling, performance, weight (16.6 pounds!), and quality. I was scorned at first by my LBS for purchasing a Fuji (told me not to get a Taiwanese bike - even though his Specialized' bikes are also made in Taiwan), but now I feel very happy about my decision. And I have talked to a number of other cyclists who own Fuji's that love them. At some point I will upgrade to a Trek OCLV (5900 probably), but until then I am going to pedal happily on my Fuji Team.

Thx...Doug


----------



## TACSTS

dgangi said:


> Who else out there rides a Fuji? I own a 2003 Fuji Team that I purchased back in September. It's the first road bike I have owned in years and I have already put over 1000 miles on it. I've even done 2 centuries over the past 4 months.
> 
> Needless to say, I am ecstatic about every aspect of this bike - comfort, handling, performance, weight (16.6 pounds!), and quality. I was scorned at first by my LBS for purchasing a Fuji (told me not to get a Taiwanese bike - even though his Specialized' bikes are also made in Taiwan), but now I feel very happy about my decision. And I have talked to a number of other cyclists who own Fuji's that love them. At some point I will upgrade to a Trek OCLV (5900 probably), but until then I am going to pedal happily on my Fuji Team.
> 
> Thx...Doug


I've got a pretty good deal on a Fuji team frame, do you have any pictures of your bike? I'd like to see the whole bike built up. Thanks


----------



## dgangi

*Photo*



TACSTS said:


> I've got a pretty good deal on a Fuji team frame, do you have any pictures of your bike? I'd like to see the whole bike built up. Thanks


This is the photo of the bike when I first got it. Today it has over 1000 miles and has a few more nicks and scratches...

Thx...Doug


----------



## JimmyNeutron

I also have a Fuji Team, just got it last month and only ridden a couple of times so far, hope to ride more as the days get longer and will take a trip to NC to ride the Smokies this summer. Can't wait to see how it climbs.


----------



## dgangi

*Fuji Team*



JimmyNeutron said:


> I also have a Fuji Team, just got it last month and only ridden a couple of times so far, hope to ride more as the days get longer and will take a trip to NC to ride the Smokies this summer. Can't wait to see how it climbs.


I've ridden a lot of steep hills around here (Arizona) and the bike climbs GREAT! It's light and nimble so you won't feel the bike holding you back. And I didn't detect any flex in the frame.

Just last week I rode a century that had 2 5+ mile climbs (6-8 percent grade). I had to put the bike in my lowest gear the entire way up, standing in some places where it got really steep. The bike was definitely not the issue...I was 

Thx...Doug


----------



## AsianPersuasion

My girlfriend's 01 Team has a sticker saying Made in the USA. Great bike nonetheless. Country of build is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overrated. If a company has any pride in their work, they would be on top of their production facility, no matter what country it's in.


----------



## mikecito

I've got a Fuji Sagres (flat bar road) that I just picked up for super cheap  
I'm working on losing 20 pounds, and this bike has been a fun way to burn some fat. The ride quality is very impressive for being so cheap, and with the adjustable stem, Im slowly working my way into a more areo postition as my fitness improves.
I will definatly consider Fuji's "real" road bikes when I get back in shape and can justify spending serious money on something nice. 
I don't care that it's from Taiwan, they make some great bikes.


----------



## Pacodog

*Fuji or Specialized*

I'm in the market for a new bike. My local bike shop sales both Fuji and Specialized. I am trying to decide between a Fuji Team or Pro and a Specialized Roubaix Elite. The Fuji has much better components for the price, Al frame. The Specialized slides on components but the comments I've seen say it is much more comfortable then the Fuji with it's carbon frame.
Is the Fuji really that uncomfortable?


----------



## triadrider

Pacodog said:


> I'm in the market for a new bike. My local bike shop sales both Fuji and Specialized. I am trying to decide between a Fuji Team or Pro and a Specialized Roubaix Elite. The Fuji has much better components for the price, Al frame. The Specialized slides on components but the comments I've seen say it is much more comfortable then the Fuji with it's carbon frame.
> Is the Fuji really that uncomfortable?


 I ride a 2003 Fuji Professional. Last month on a club ride I swapped bikes with someone who has a Specialized Roubaix. The Specialized was significantly smoother. More so than my steel Colnago.


----------



## Pacodog

*Roubaix*



triadrider said:


> I ride a 2003 Fuji Professional. Last month on a club ride I swapped bikes with someone who has a Specialized Roubaix. The Specialized was significantly smoother. More so than my steel Colnago.


I went ahead and got a Roubaix Comp. It was a 2005 so I got a decent price. I really like the bike. I think the carbon frame will be better for my old bones.


----------



## Bertrand

*I have..*

I have a Motobecane Le Champion SL, which I believe is identical to a Fuji Team SL. I have had it for about 2 months, have 1000 kilometres on it. I love this bike. I don't know how it could get much better, despite what others might think about these bikes being "second-tier" products. 



dgangi said:


> Who else out there rides a Fuji? I own a 2003 Fuji Team that I purchased back in September. It's the first road bike I have owned in years and I have already put over 1000 miles on it. I've even done 2 centuries over the past 4 months.
> 
> Needless to say, I am ecstatic about every aspect of this bike - comfort, handling, performance, weight (16.6 pounds!), and quality. I was scorned at first by my LBS for purchasing a Fuji (told me not to get a Taiwanese bike - even though his Specialized' bikes are also made in Taiwan), but now I feel very happy about my decision. And I have talked to a number of other cyclists who own Fuji's that love them. At some point I will upgrade to a Trek OCLV (5900 probably), but until then I am going to pedal happily on my Fuji Team.
> 
> Thx...Doug


________
Ecstasy Rehab Forum


----------



## KSF666

*I have one !*

I have a 04' Thrill (MTB) bomb proof frame and very comfortable , I was considering a Fuji road bike as well.. until I fell in love with A Felt.

Very much a underrated brand. Who cares where its made if it rides good and works for your riding style than its a good bike.


----------



## COREY

*04 Roubiax*

I own a 04 Fuji Roubiax. I've had it for a little over a year. I've put a little over 4000 miles on itsince last September. I've switched from a triple to a double, added a carbon seat post and switched wheels. I also own a older 8 speed steel frame Roubiax, I've had that one for 4 years now. They are both great bikes to ride. I bought the 04 Roubiax for under 900.00 new, great price for what it comes with.


----------



## alem1583

*New 2005 Fuji Professional*

10 Days ago I picked up a new Fuji Professional, it's a 58 cm, and it rides amazingly. It's super stiff, but hasn't beaten me up on the few 2+ hr rides I've gotten to go on. I love the Dura Ace components, crisp shifting. Looking the bike over very carefully, I'm super impressed with the quality of the frame and the 350 gram fork. It's semi compact, I think, so it looks a bit smaller than it fits. The one thing I have yet to test it on is really leaning it into the corners to see how it tracks, in due time.


----------



## dgangi

alem1583 said:


> 10 Days ago I picked up a new Fuji Professional, it's a 58 cm, and it rides amazingly. It's super stiff, but hasn't beaten me up on the few 2+ hr rides I've gotten to go on. I love the Dura Ace components, crisp shifting. Looking the bike over very carefully, I'm super impressed with the quality of the frame and the 350 gram fork. It's semi compact, I think, so it looks a bit smaller than it fits. The one thing I have yet to test it on is really leaning it into the corners to see how it tracks, in due time.


Nice looking bike. I just purchased the exact same bike in a size 54cm. However, since I can never leave well enough alone, I decided to swap out the Ritchey Pro cockpit with the following:

Ritchey WCS stem
Ritchey WCS bars (same shape but stiffer and slightly lighter than the Pro bars)
Felt carbon seatpost (that Ritchey Pro is a tank)
Velo Prolite seat (the OEM Selle Italia is not very comfy IMHO)

I figured these parts swaps alone dropped 1/2 pound from the bike (seatpost swap alone dropped 110g).

I'll post pics as soon as it's all put together. I can't wait.

Thx...Doug


----------



## alem1583

*Smart Upgrades*

Good call on the seatpost, I'm shopping around now for a carbon seatpost. The rest I'll leave alone for now, grad student budget and all. Maybe someday, in a moment of weakness, I'll throw down the cash for a pair of ZeroG brakes....

I also have my Ritchey Protocol Wheels that are going to go on there with a 12-25 cassette for some hillier races. If nothing else, it completes the Ritchey set up. Now that the recall happened, they are almost as smooth as the Velomax's and lighter.

Does this frame bear a strong resemblance to the Scott CR-1 to anyone else???


----------



## dgangi

alem1583 said:


> Does this frame bear a strong resemblance to the Scott CR-1 to anyone else???


It should. They are made in the same factory.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Major Kong

*2005 Team SL (f+f)*

Here's a pic of her in action back in Sept. I bought the frame and fork late in the season (from the RBR classifieds) as a stiffer replacement for my Look KG361. The ride is harsher, but it's a race bike and I've gotten used to the ride. I have no complaints after 1100 miles on it (plus I like the look of the nude Al).



dgangi said:


> Who else out there rides a Fuji? I own a 2003 Fuji Team that I purchased back in September. It's the first road bike I have owned in years and I have already put over 1000 miles on it. I've even done 2 centuries over the past 4 months.
> 
> Needless to say, I am ecstatic about every aspect of this bike - comfort, handling, performance, weight (16.6 pounds!), and quality. I was scorned at first by my LBS for purchasing a Fuji (told me not to get a Taiwanese bike - even though his Specialized' bikes are also made in Taiwan), but now I feel very happy about my decision. And I have talked to a number of other cyclists who own Fuji's that love them. At some point I will upgrade to a Trek OCLV (5900 probably), but until then I am going to pedal happily on my Fuji Team.
> 
> Thx...Doug


----------



## dgangi

*Here's my '05 Professional...*



alem1583 said:


> 10 Days ago I picked up a new Fuji Professional, it's a 58 cm, and it rides amazingly. It's super stiff, but hasn't beaten me up on the few 2+ hr rides I've gotten to go on. I love the Dura Ace components, crisp shifting. Looking the bike over very carefully, I'm super impressed with the quality of the frame and the 350 gram fork. It's semi compact, I think, so it looks a bit smaller than it fits. The one thing I have yet to test it on is really leaning it into the corners to see how it tracks, in due time.


Here's my '05 Professional. As stated in my earlier post, I upgraded the following stock components out of the box:

Ritchey Pro seatpost -> Pedal Force Q2 carbon post
Ritchey Pro 100 stem -> Ritchey WCS 100 stem
Ritchey Pro 40 bars -> Ritchey WCS 40 bars
Selle Italia C2 saddle -> SDG Ti-Fly saddle

I also slapped on some Time RXS Carbon pedals and Tacx Tao water cages.

All-in-all I am VERY pleased with the bike. It handles just like my '03 Team, which is very nimble and precise...but it tracks a little better (probably due to the stiffness of the frame and/or the wheels). What I really like is the stiffness of the frame with a forgiving ride -- there is NO flex whatsoever, even while standing up steep hills. I wouldn't necessarily call this a "plush" ride...but what road bike is? What really makes the difference is riding over rough pavement. The Team would beat me up but the Professional smoothes the vibrations out noticeably. It really makes a difference.

Thx...Doug


----------



## dgangi

Major Kong said:


> Here's a pic of her in action back in Sept. I bought the frame and fork late in the season (from the RBR classifieds) as a stiffer replacement for my Look KG361. The ride is harsher, but it's a race bike and I've gotten used to the ride. I have no complaints after 1100 miles on it (plus I like the look of the nude Al).


Nice looking bike. Is that an '05 or '06 frame? I didn't know the Team SL came in nude AL - my friend's is a stealthy flat black.

What components did you put on it?

As far as ride goes, that's the exact same frame that I have on my '03. You're right about the ride -- it is on the harsh side. But for an AL frame, I think it's actually pretty good. It doesn't jackhammer you like some other AL frames can.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Major Kong

Thanks, I think it looks pretty good too. The frame is a 2005 model. It has an Ultegra 9 gruppo, Kestrel EMS bar, Ritchey Pro stem, Mavic CXP33 rims laced to Hugi 240 hubs, Look CX-6 pedals, Giant carbon post, and Selle Italia Turbomatic 4 saddle. I swapped everything over from my Look KG361, except the fr der and seatpost (different sizes). It isn't the lightest build out there but it's a solid ride.

Drew


----------



## nzou

*2005 Fuji Professional*

A couple of weeks ago I unexpectedly upgraded from a 2005 Klein Pro V (Shimano 105 components) to the 2005 Fuji Professional with complete Dura Ace component set. My Klein was on a bike rack and got squashed like a bug by an F-150 that rear-ended our car on our way back from vacation :cryin: 

The Fuji is great. I've tried it out in the mountains on some long climbs and have have found it to be stiff, responsive and a very comfortable ride. I'm flying up hills now. I just can't believe the difference in the quality of the Dura Ace compared with 105s. BTW I'm 215 pounds and the bike is holding up great :yesnod:


----------



## tdennis

*New owner of a Fuji Team SL*

I just bought a closeout on a fuji team sl from 2005 (clearcoated aluminum). Its a nice bike. For full aluminum the ride was not as bad as I thought it was going to be. I rode over fifty last saturday and I was feeling fine. Rode again on Sunday and my body had no complaints. As a person who started riding in the early nineties on a hard Cdale, I am suprised at how smooth the frame is. Overall, I am very happy, its super light (around 15 lbs) and the compact gearing make this a real climbers bike.

I would like to drop a little more weight on the bike and I am thinking about switching my ultegra cassette with a dura ace sometime down the road. Everything else on the frame is pretty lightweight.

Also, I bought this as a closeout from the local Performance store. It was around $1400 with Ultegra ten speed.


----------



## Legend911

*Fuji Bike*

I bought a 2004 Fuji Team Issue back in March of 2006. I am very pleased with my purchase and the way the bike rides. I managed to get the 1 of the 3 frame and forks that were left in 64cm size that year. I put on some 2006 shimano 105 parts with FSA headset and cranks for just 1100 bucks. I don't think I will have a reason to upgrade anytime soon. If I do it will be a Cervelo or a Trek just because of the warranty. Fuji Frame and fork warranty is only for 5 years but by then who knows what I will be doing.... Maybe I will even be fast by then. :thumbsup:


----------



## beaverstuff

Yeah, I have three Fujis; two are Sagres; the other is a 685; all are 67.5cm c-c.


----------



## PullThrough

Legend911 said:


> .... Fuji Frame and fork warranty is only for 5 years but by then who knows what I will be doing.... Maybe I will even be fast by then. :thumbsup:



Actually... Fuji just changed their warranty to "lifetime" this year. I was told it covers "older fuji's" as well but I wonder how far back the warranty will extend.

BTW... I picked up a Team Issue carbon in WHITE (yes, the white with the world champ stripes on it). I love it. It feels just as responsive as my old GT-Lotto alum. frame but SOO much smoother (that GT was stiff as granite)! I tell everyone it feels like I'm running 20psi under pressure!


----------



## Legend911

*Fuji!*

Wow, they are lifetime warranty now. That is awesome. Mine is a 2004 so I hope it at least went back that far. I won't have to worry too much about messing it up then. Congratulations on the new bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## 514329

*fuji team rc euro*

hi guys, any thoughts on fuji team rc euro? i'm riding the team sl 05 ( ultegra ) now and just purchase there team rc v1 06 ( dura ace ) for $2150.00 and the manager is giving me there euro 06 ( campy chorus carbon ) for $3000.00


----------



## PullThrough

514329 said:


> hi guys, any thoughts on fuji team rc euro? i'm riding the team sl 05 ( ultegra ) now and just purchase there team rc v1 06 ( dura ace ) for $2150.00 and the manager is giving me there euro 06 ( campy chorus carbon ) for $3000.00



The Team RC is the same as the Team Issue that I have and I love it! The fork rides just like my Reynolds Ouzo Pro too. $2150 sounds like a good deal for that frame with D/A. The frame retails for a little more than $2000 if you were to order it seperately.

Those prices sound close to Performance's prices. I'll double check sometime this week with my local Performance if you'd like.


----------



## 514329

sorry i've been out of town for a week but yes, its from performance an i think i would try the euro versin tomorrow w/ campy chorus carbon but w/ a centaur front der.


----------



## CC09

i just (literally just) got an '03 fuji cross from a former teammate.

it looks sweet, cant wait to get her built up in full cross livery

edit - the build

105 10spd groupset except bontrager race gxp crank/bb w/ fsa 48/38 rings and wipperman 10S1 chain
shimano canti's w/ avid hangers
ritchey wcs bar stem, pro seatpost and headset
neuvation r28sl2 w/ michelin mud2 and salsa tubes
shimano pedals 
fuji saddle, cinelli bartape, cateye screw in plugs

its been posted on the cross forumn as well


----------



## bikebob

One of my riding buddies is the local Fuji dealer. Needless to say we have both benefitted from this relationship. I have a 2000 Fuji Team refitted with Ultegra 10, a 2001 Fuji Cross with Ultegra 9, a 2004 Fuji Track Pro for fixed gear riding and a 2004 Team Issue with Dura Ace 10. They are all great bikes for their intended purpose; the '04 Team Issue is truly amazing--it is the stiffest of all [except maybe the Track Pro] and by far the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden. It has become my century bike and for really any ride over 2 hours. I love 'em all though; just hard to keep them all satisfied...


----------



## fujiguy

Check out my sig. I love it!!


----------



## Bry03cobra

Hello
I have a 05 fuji professional. There a bunch of the carbon fujis on our club rides, wanted to add some color to look a little different, whatcha think???


----------



## Eric S

*05 Team SL*

I just got an 05 Team SL aluminum frame that I will have built out with an all Utegra group and Bontrager Race Lite wheels. I hope is as stiff and fast as I am expecting.


----------



## Dr_Doom

*Fuji*

I have a 05 Roubaix Pro that I set up with a full Ultegra 10 kit after being hit by a car and I couldn't be happier. One thing that I don't care much for is the carbon stays because I don't know what effect it will have on the durability of the entire bike.


----------



## pl8ster

I have a Fuji, no idea what frame it is as I bought it from a friend a few years back and it's a mix of parts. He'd had it for a while when I bought it; I'm guessing it's from the late 1990s.


----------



## Coppi51

Nice pics guys...

Curious as to anyone with a 58cm Team, Team Issue, RC, or Pro...how tall are you? I'm looking at a getting a new Fuji Team Issue...but am sort of between the 58cm and 61. I am 6'1 (185cm)

Thanks!


----------



## nancyinky

Uhm, I am more into the build then the frame....that is just me.


----------



## nancyinky

I think you must realize that you bars are sexy...I like the wrap!


----------



## supermex

I'm 6'5 and I ride a 61cm Fuji Team. Nice bike I like it. Good luck


----------



## mrdick

2005 Team Pro


----------



## LowCel

Here is a picture of the Team Issue I just built. So far I have only gotten one ride on it and that was on the trainer.


----------



## Major Kong

*Looks Fast*

I'm remember last year that you built up a Blue for racing. Is this the race bike now? 

MK


----------



## LowCel

Yes, this frame replaced the Blue. Only new parts are the crankset, front derailleur, saddle, and a set of zero gravity ti brakes are on the way for it.


----------



## azcycle

I purchased an 06 Fuji Roubaix RC last year and just love it. It is my first "real" road bike and I don't have any complaints at all. Great ride. I don't have any closeup pics of it, but here is one of me crossing the finish line of the 06 Tour de Tucson.


----------



## Major Kong

*Updated Photo*

Much has changed with my '05 Team SL. The differences being that everything is Dura Ace 9 except the cranks which are FSA SLK Mega Exo, Look KeO Sprint pedals, Specialized Toupe Gel saddle, Easton EC70 post, Tacx Tao cages, and some 38mm carbon tubulars (Gigantex rims w/AC hubs). Bathroom scale says 17.5 lbs. - not bad for a 56 cm frame.

MK



Major Kong said:


> Here's a pic of her in action back in Sept. I bought the frame and fork late in the season (from the RBR classifieds) as a stiffer replacement for my Look KG361. The ride is harsher, but it's a race bike and I've gotten used to the ride. I have no complaints after 1100 miles on it (plus I like the look of the nude Al).


----------



## LowCel

Here is a little update on my 2006 Team Issue. I still need to swap out the shifters and rear derailleur for Chorus but other than that it is pretty much done.


----------



## uzziefly

We need a new Fuji thread.


----------



## ifouiripilay

Hey, I own a 05 team pro as pictured above by MRDICK. I like it better than my old giant ocr 2. Anyone have recommendations for upgrades?


----------



## Eric S

I got a silver 05 Team SL frame and 350 gram stock fork in great shape in December, built it up and have had it on the road since February. It is light stiff and fast and it climbs great. It is also smoother than I expected but certinly not a comfort machine. This is the first bike that I have owned where I am not being held back by the bike, only my own limitations. Couldn't be happier.

Set up:
Ultegra Derailleurs, shifters, brakes,10 speed 11-23 cassette and chain
Shimano compact 50/34 crank
Dura-Ace BB 
Easton Orion II wheels w Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
Fuji carbon post
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Bontrager Race Lite stem
Easton EA 70 bars


----------



## jbkalla

Here's my 2006 56cm Fuji Team. 12/27 Ultegra 36/50 TruVativ, Easton EC70, Neuvation M28 Aero 2 wheelset (with ceramic bearings), Fizik Arione saddle (currently, I'm riding on a Terry Fly).

It's not an expensive bike, but it's the nicest one I've ever owned. Rides like a dream compared to my old Aluminum Coppi San Remo.


----------



## Tom2.0

my new 2006 Fuji Team 








somewhat crappy pic, i will get some better ones tomorrow.

that pic was taken when i purchased the bike a couple days ago (in my LBS)

i've since removed some things.


----------



## Palatonguy

I a proud fuji owner to I got my first fuji at the age of 14 its a 04 fuji proffesional you can kind of see it here 

http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/6f7d?b=106


----------



## Sojourneyman

I'm an expecting Fuji owner. Getting an 07 Team this weekend  I didn't think I had the money to go full carbon but found this at a good deal.


----------



## OneGear

i own a fuji track07 i believe. it's not too bad of a ride for what you pay


----------



## Speedmax

I just bought a Fuji Newest 1.0 yesterday at a great price. Regularly $990, I got it for $679. It's a double up front so that will take some getting used to as this is my first real road bike. I have been riding a Schwinn Supersport on the road and for commuting but wanted a real road bike. I also have a Giant Boulder SE for the woods. First day on the bike I did a 30 mile ride.


----------



## ejprez

*Fuji SL-1 with Sram Red*

This is my new ride, should of got a pic with my zipps instead of my beater wheels. Actually should of got a better pic in general, Looks so dark but I turned on all the lights I could.


----------



## jbkalla

Maybe this brightens it up a bit...


----------



## jbkalla

OK... I hate to repost so soon, but I replaced the saddle with one that I can actually ride on for more than 10mi: The Specialized Alias 155 in white. I also switched out the computer for a Garmin Edge 305. I love this bike! And the wheels are tough!


----------



## ejprez

That definately helps


----------



## albundy

Any ride reports on the fuji team united 06? I'm thinking of getting the CCR1. Can't get the Team cuz of the large Shimano on the side. I'd have to sell my Centaur group and buy a whole new groupset.


----------



## ejprez

The CCR1 is C4 carbon, low grade carbon, the Toyota United Team use C7 for the Team RC and Team Issue, and C10 for the FUji SL-1. They make the SL-1 in a Campy Record version, and the 2006 model Team RC and Team Issue are chorus and record. However you won't get the Toyota United paint scheme. This shop has a record bike: http://www.countrysidecycling.com/index.php?pr=Fuji


----------



## orlin03

Here is my 05 Fuji Team.








Right now I'm running a SRAM Force 11-25 cassette and 1090R chain, a WCS Ritchey carbon 110 stem, Crank Bros Quadra pedals, and a Selle SMP Evolution saddle. I absolutely love the way this bike climbs; it climbs so well that I never need to use the smallest chainring, even on the steepest roads. I ordered a SRAM Red 53-39 crank with ceramic BB,175 arms, and matching front derailer that should be in soon; I can't wait! Ejprez, how do you like your RED? 
Will post a better pic when I bring it back out in the daylight. All I need now is for spring to return...


----------



## albundy

Ah, thanks. Didn't know that. Not too familiar with the differences in carbon, since this is my first foray into this material. I'll check out the Team issue and Team RC. What are the differences between the two? I can't seem to spot the diff with the frames. Is it mostly the components?


----------



## ejprez

*Fuji SL-1 with Sram Red*



orlin03 said:


> Here is my 05 Fuji Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm running a SRAM Force 11-25 cassette and 1090R chain, a WCS Ritchey carbon 110 stem, Crank Bros Quadra pedals, and a Selle SMP Evolution saddle. I absolutely love the way this bike climbs; it climbs so well that I never need to use the smallest chainring, even on the steepest roads. I ordered a SRAM Red 53-39 crank with ceramic BB,175 arms, and matching front derailer that should be in soon; I can't wait! Ejprez, how do you like your RED?
> Will post a better pic when I bring it back out in the daylight. All I need now is for spring to return...


Well, I only got one ride on the Red so far, but what a ride. The shifting engagement is quicker, the brakes are definately stronger and better quality construction. The funny thing is on my frame is says Shimano, but I don't care, I wear nike's and addidas at the same time. Though I do use Dura ace pedals, which are even popular with all the campy guys I know. They love campy, but love DA pedals, weird isn't it.


----------



## trek7100

I had a Fuji Club back in the late 80's. I loved that bike, put tons of miles on it. A couple of LBS said not to buy a Fuji, but it was the least expensive(that fit my budget) and it was very light(I lived in a 3rd floor apartment - without an elevator). I would definitely buy a Fuji again.


----------



## ejprez

albundy said:


> Ah, thanks. Didn't know that. Not too familiar with the differences in carbon, since this is my first foray into this material. I'll check out the Team issue and Team RC. What are the differences between the two? I can't seem to spot the diff with the frames. Is it mostly the components?


Yeah the Team Issue and Team RC are the same C7 frame just different components, and the Team and Team Pro are the same C4 frame just different components and a alloy steerer fork on the Team. I think the weight difference is about a quarter of a pound, 113 grams between the C4 and C7 and C10. I have the SL-1 but really like the look of the C7 frames, the big silver machined dropouts are nice.


----------



## albundy

Seems to be that I can't place a special order on the Team Issue with the distributor here in my country since they don't know when they'll be shipping again. I'm left with the option for the Team United or I go look at other brands of frames. I would have really liked the Team issue though. I don't know how you do it ejprez, ignoring the large shimano on the side with your SRAM setup. Hehe. I think I might be a bit more anal when it comes to matching.


----------



## albundy

I took the plunge and followed the inspiration of ejprez. I let Campy and Shimano make their peace on my Fuji Team Issue  Thanks for all the advice and tips. I almost went for the CCR1 but decided to bump the budget up to the Team Issue. I haven't been able to ride it though as it rained on the day it was scheduled for its maiden voyage.


----------



## Magsdad

*How about an addition to this thread?!?!*

I decided a while back that my BMC Streetfire was really nice, but everytime I went out, I came back sore somewhere. It was not a fit issue per se, but more of an older body melded to stiff aluminum. Anyways, I started looking at other bikes that I could get and ran upon the deal at Performance for the 2008 carbon fujis.

So, to make a long story short, I sold my BMC for $1500.00, bought a 2008 Fuji Team Carbon for $1500.00, got 10% for a promotional day ($150.00), plus an addition 10% on the original price in gear ($150.00). Plus, they gave me an additional 10% off for it being Ladies Night (my wife went and paid for it for an additional $150.00). SOOO, I ended up getting a 2008 Fuji Carbon with Ultegra (the shifters had already been upgraded when delivered) for $1200.00 plus tax, then bought the pedals and the Arione (both on closeout) with the addt'l gear money. Lastly, I got the Shimano RS20's new on Ebay, which also included a new pair of Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks with tubes for $135.00.

I took the last bit of cash I had and bought an FSA post, OS-115 stem and Wing Pro bar (not installed yet, and ended up spending exactly -$47.65 on the new bike, and also have a number of parts to put together a commuter.

Sorry, long story. 

Here's the bike! I really like the ride so far after a few hundred miles.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is my Fuji Track single speed. My other fuji might be a touring, if I decided to get it will pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## dingster1

Can I throw my lowly Newest 3.0 in the mix? Got it yesterday for $450 at Performance.


----------



## aldiyo

my Fuji Team Rc
student budget bike:
Everything Ultegra 10 speed
Ritchey handlebars
Reynolds Stratus tubular wheels
Time Rxs pedals
Fizik arione seat


----------



## ejprez

I would say that is pretty darn nice for a student budget bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA

JimmyORCA said:


> Here is my Fuji Track single speed. My other fuji might be a touring, if I decided to get it will pick it up tomorrow.


Here is my Fuji Touring with Shamal Ultra wheels, 3T Mutant stem and san marco leather wrap. Now using Brooks B17 seat in black.








Sorry about the bad picture, but I ususally ride this bike on my night rides.


----------



## aldiyo

thanks a lot. build it up with old parts from another bike, used stuff, etc. you know how it goes. But i like it a lot, pretty light, stiff enough for me (130 lbs) and handles well.


----------



## jbkalla

aldiyo said:


> thanks a lot. build it up with old parts from another bike, used stuff, etc. you know how it goes. But i like it a lot, pretty light, stiff enough for me (130 lbs) and handles well.


Yeah. My buddy just bought a 2006 RC like yours (in June 2008) and only paid $1400 or so for it. Pretty sweet deal for a bike that's just sat in the store for a couple years!


----------



## Tommyr

dgangi said:


> Who else out there rides a Fuji?



Hi! I just (last Saturday) bought a Fuji Newest 4.0. Haven't had it out but once, a quick ride around the block. I am WAY OUT OF SHAPE! I'm 50 and haven't had a bike in about 25-30 years.


----------



## sswayne

I got a 07 Fuji Roubaix off CraigsList for $650 and couldnt be happier! I got it last May and have put close to 500 miles on it. I originally got it b/c I am doing a triathlon but I am sure to keep riding for pleasure long after that tri has come and gone.


----------



## jbkalla

Tommyr said:


> Hi! I just (last Saturday) bought a Fuji Newest 4.0. Haven't had it out but once, a quick ride around the block. I am WAY OUT OF SHAPE! I'm 50 and haven't had a bike in about 25-30 years.


Well, I'm not quite 50, but I am also way out of shape! I seem to be putting off riding quite a bit...


----------



## Tommyr

jbkalla said:


> Well, I'm not quite 50, but I am also way out of shape! I seem to be putting off riding quite a bit...



Just take it slow. I'm better now than I was in the beginning. I go to around 5-6 miles at a time now. Now that the weather is cold I don't go. If we get a small heat wave this winter I'll take her out for a spin though!

Just DO IT!


----------



## 2FullNJ

Santa brought me a 08' Fugi Roubaix. Only put 50 miles on it so far.


----------



## Tommyr

2FullNJ said:


> Santa brought me a 08' Fugi Roubaix. Only put 50 miles on it so far.



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## f4dgt

*fuji ccr1*

size 58 cm, 7.5 kgs.
Centaure groupset with kcnc crank set, campagnolo zonda wheels.


----------



## f4dgt




----------



## f4dgt

http://picasaweb.google.fr/lh/photo/0qkQYVpzFsiFZ1bG0G68_A?feat=directlink


----------



## f4dgt




----------



## FujiTP2009

I just got an 08 Team Pro for christmas ultegra/durace components the only downfall is the green color, but the bike is amazing, light, shifts well. and I only payed 1900 for it. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## William43

I got my team a few weeks ago and have put a few hundred miles on it. I have a Kuota K--Factor as my main ride and wanted to upgrade the aluminum road bike (2004 Trek 1500) I had for my second bike. I did not need the nicer/lighter equipment seeing that I am 6'1" and 209 (down from 245 February 2008) . The 105 and ultegra mix work great. I could not be more please. It is a nice ride and accelerates well. I guess one would notice the improvement after accelerating on a tri-bike. The shifter limiting screws had to be adjusted immediately. After the first 30 miles, no issues and it shifts great. I may upgrade the crank to an FSA carbon of some sort or dura ace 7800 if I can spend enough time searching on ebay. Looking to upgrade stock wheels (Shimano 500) for a stronger training set. For the money and after applying the funds from the sale of my Trek, I could not be more pleased. It feels good to blow up fellow riders up-hills who 1. weigh 25-50 lbs lighter than you and 2. spent 5k+ on a bike.


----------



## Magsdad

No question, go for the 7800 crank. Its light years above the FSA stuff.


----------



## jbkalla

Magsdad said:


> No question, go for the 7800 crank. Its light years above the FSA stuff.


Definitely true! I switched out my crank six months ago, and it was a huge difference!


----------



## Tecopa Red

dgangi said:


> Who else out there rides a Fuji? I own a 2003 Fuji Team that I purchased back in September. It's the first road bike I have owned in years and I have already put over 1000 miles on it. I've even done 2 centuries over the past 4 months.
> 
> Needless to say, I am ecstatic about every aspect of this bike - comfort, handling, performance, weight (16.6 pounds!), and quality. I was scorned at first by my LBS for purchasing a Fuji (told me not to get a Taiwanese bike - even though his Specialized' bikes are also made in Taiwan), but now I feel very happy about my decision. And I have talked to a number of other cyclists who own Fuji's that love them. At some point I will upgrade to a Trek OCLV (5900 probably), but until then I am going to pedal happily on my Fuji Team.
> 
> Thx...Doug


What makes you think the Trek will be an upgrade? Not saying they're bad but I wouldn't say they're better than the Fujis. I suspect you can get a better deal on a Fuji than a Trek. BTW I own 2 Fujis and 2 Treks. They're all good.


----------



## ssing20

Tecopa Red said:


> What makes you think the Trek will be an upgrade? Not saying they're bad but I wouldn't say they're better than the Fujis. I suspect you can get a better deal on a Fuji than a Trek. BTW I own 2 Fujis and 2 Treks. They're all good.


You do realize that you've just replied to a post from almost 7 years ago, right?

Somehow, I doubt the OP cares much about "upgrading" to a Trek 5900 anymore.


----------



## Tecopa Red

ssing20 said:


> You do realize that you've just replied to a post from almost 7 years ago, right?
> 
> Somehow, I doubt the OP cares much about "upgrading" to a Trek 5900 anymore.


I do now :blush2:


----------



## runner10




----------



## bon_gabs

Here's my 1 year old Team 09.with full sram red


----------



## belvedere86

mine:

fuji team issue 07 C7 carbon frame


----------



## frdfandc

Here are both of mine.

2009 Roubaix Pro with SRAM Force and custom DT Swiss/CK wheels.










And my 2008 Fuji Tahoe 29er.


----------



## ofbg

*2010 roubaix 3.0*

I just got thislast week. Only 33 miles so far but lovin it.


----------



## tonyzackery

Just born. With training wheels, and in racing livery.


----------



## jbkalla

wow......


----------



## Magsdad

DAYUM......that is hot. 

Fuji makes a good bike. IMO, these are better looking than a number of the more "thoroughbred" bikes out there.


----------



## William43

What kind of RD are you using and what are your race wheels?


----------



## tonyzackery

Microshift makes the rear and front derailleurs. Found them on eBay. Shimano compatible and fully functional/operational. Perfectly happy with the shifting quality.
The carbon wheels were also sourced from eBay. Generic full carbon clinchers for $625.


----------



## red elvis

my bike is still on the shop and will be ready tomorrow. i thought about posting a picture on this thread but it will be better to wait until next week after i put on the new handlebar and stem.


----------



## fusedterror

tonyzackery said:


> Just born. With training wheels, and in racing livery.


Very nice. What kind of a saddle is that?


----------



## tonyzackery

fusedterror said:


> Very nice. What kind of a saddle is that?


Token makes it. Got it off eBay, but have since sold it - didn't agree with my anatomy...really sharp lookin' with the color scheme, but function over form anyday and everyday...


----------



## fusedterror

tonyzackery said:


> Token makes it. Got it off eBay, but have since sold it - didn't agree with my anatomy...really sharp lookin' with the color scheme, but function over form anyday and everyday...



Ahhh! Thanks for the response. Too bad about the anatomy thing... Looks so great with that frame though.


----------



## red elvis

my fuji sst 2.0 with shimano 105's.


----------



## smoothie7

10 days ago I bought my first real bike. It is an 2010 Absolute 3.0 in black. I absolute love it! I have put 35 miles on it so far (which I think is a lot just starting out) I am completely hooked on cycling. It is all I think about. I am already thinking about my next bike which will be a true road bike. I am definately on a budget though. My LBS has a beautiful 2011 Roubaix 3.0 that I am strongly considering. My cousin is the one that got me into cycling. He bought an absolute around Christmas time this year and last week picked up a Fuji Newest 3.0 which is really nice as well. What are your thoughts on the Newest compared to the Roubaix? Thanks again and I look forward to spending more times on the forums


----------



## jswilson64

Just bought a 2010 Roubaix 3.0 ACR a week ago. I have just about 100 miles on it and really like it so far!

P.S. why the ".0" in the bike names, Fuji? Isn't Roubaix 1, 2, or 3 enough? Is there a 1.5 or 2.5 I'm not aware of?


----------



## Sablotny

*The Fooge*

An assploding new chain killed my Colnago Dream, took nearly a month to get a response about a new derailleur hanger from Colnago. I couldn't be bikeless for that long, so after, er, 5 minutes of research I ordered this 2010 SST 2.0 frame from an LBS and built it up with my 7800 parts and Easton Orions (EA90SL's). Couple rides down and I dig it. 

They weren't kidding when they said the SST was for "Super Stiff" - it just begs you to wail away on the pedals. Johan Museeuw would be proud. This frame was about 1/2 the price of my Colnago, but nearly a pound lighter, with internal cable routing, tapered steerer tube, press fit BB, ISP, carbon dropouts on the fork... all very cool. 17.1 pounds before cages & computer, and I think I'll get it into the 16's with a few tweaks.

The best part - a spare derailleur hanger was included with the small parts from Fuji.


----------



## sport7

Let me add my bike to the list: Fuji Touring 9 speed Tiagra. Got it a few weeks ago off from Craigslist.


----------



## etane

2009 Team Carbon. Stock 105 with Ultegra RD. Ultegra wheels.

I really like the SSTs that's been posted. If I were to upgrade, it would be really tough to choose between SST and the new Altamira. I also like the older Toyota United frames.


----------



## Sablotny

I think I'm too heavy for the 8xx-gram Altamira, but dig it as well. Pretty cool that Fuji has gone from relative mail order catalog obscurity to the front ranks of the ProTour in the last few years. Denis Menchov will be contesting the Giro on an Altamira next month, maybe our Fuji forum will get some superstar status like the Colnago and Look forii...


----------



## etane

Added another Fuji to my stable. It's an Easton Scandium frame used by the Toyota team in 2006 but with 2008 paint scheme.


----------



## fusedterror

Here is my sst 3.0


----------



## Sablotny

Very perdy SST! They look so techy and modern I gotta buy a new saddle that doesn't look so retro.


----------



## fusedterror

Sablotny said:


> Very perdy SST! They look so techy and modern I gotta buy a new saddle that doesn't look so retro.


Thanks! I wish I had the dough for a 2.0 like yours though. I like the colors on the your bike so much more. Want to trade?


----------



## tonyzackery

tonyzackery said:


> Just born. With training wheels, and in racing livery.


The new, updated look. 88s roll nice - not a climbing bike by any means, solely for my flat crits...


----------



## andrehehe

hi... this is my Fuji SST 3.0


----------



## Will Be Was

This my Fuji 4.0


----------



## cowheelz

This is by far still my favourite bike ever ridden. Its smooth, stiff and super fast. I really regret selling mine.


----------



## stanleyleecm

About to pull the trigger on the 2010 ACR 1.0. Hopefully, pictures will be up soon.


----------



## Gumbyman

*Fuji Roubaix ACR 1.0*

2nd season on my 2010 Fuji ACR 1.0 with Rival/Force components. I love this bike and with my American Classic Wheels in comes in under 17 lbs. Not to bad for an aluminum frame. Fuji always has great looking bikes!


----------



## jammin

This is my 2010 Fuji Roubaix ACR 2.0 My pictures suck lol Brother has my good camera

Changes i made so far

Had some 32 hole wheels built by Prowheelbuilder.com for it using Velocity Rims,Velocity hubs. 

Selle SMP extra seat

easton seat post

wellgo R1 pedals

Conti ultra sport 700x25 tires.


----------



## Parker512

I had been looking at the Fuji newest 4.0 new 2009 for $479 is that a good bike and a good deal new to cycling.


----------



## Will Be Was

I bough the Fuji 4.0 end of 2009 on sale, new for $225.00 from my local LBS. I did not even think twice when I saw it for the first time. I change the saddle and change the pedals . I'm running 700x28c tires, bike has 2100 miles. In a way I like the down tube shifters, less complicated and with a glance I can see what gear I'm in.


----------



## chk

Had a 09 CCR 2. Got rear ended by another biker a riding Seattle to Portland and cracked the frame. Looking for a replacement now. It was a great bike.


----------



## red elvis

right now is the best time to buy a new Fuji bike at Performance Bicycles.


----------



## jeremy5000

red elvis said:


> right now is the best time to buy a new Fuji bike at Performance Bicycles.


+1, I just bought my SST 2.0 there and then quit


----------



## red elvis

nice! how much?


----------



## jeremy5000

red elvis said:


> nice! how much?


Well with employee discount, it was pretty cheap


----------



## ukscotty2hotty

I just got my first road bike. A 2003 Fuji Ace. Not spectacular, but for $250 it was in my price range for my first road bike. 1) need a bike to commute to work a couple miles away and 2) always wanted to start road biking - so we will see how I like it.

I took it for a spin yesterday and really like it. Needs a little bit of TLC - replace chain, pedals, rusty screws. It came with mudguards and a bag rack on the bag, took those off within minutes of getting home - now it doesnt look like an old man's bike. 

I will post pictures when I get home.


----------



## red elvis

jeremy5000 said:


> Well with employee discount, it was pretty cheap


like i said, how much?


----------



## sandman_os

This is my 1981 (I think) Fuji Sports 12... I got it out of my friends shed for free and after some new rubber, tubes and a little elbow grease she rides great.

Sorry for the bad quality more pics to come


----------



## jeremy5000

red elvis said:


> like i said, how much?


1785:thumbsup:


----------



## LowCel

Just finished up building up my backup / rain bike. The majority of the build is budget with an exception of the wheelset. The bike is pictured with a set of Psimet's but the majority of the time I will be using a Powertap rear with a cheap front wheel.

All considering, I think it turned out pretty nice. Weight isn't too bad either.

I bought this frameset new a few years ago then sold it to a buddy of mine a couple of years back. He decided to sell it so I decided to buy it back from him.


















































Considering this bike has a very heavy $120 crankset and lower level components I am very happy with the weight.


----------



## red elvis

jeremy5000 said:


> 1785:thumbsup:


sweet. i'm looking for a new sst frameset for my bike. no luck so far.


----------



## GoBrown

I just picked up a 2010 Roubaix 2.0 on closeout today (last one left) at a steep discount. It's my first road bike ever as I have mountain biked for the majority of my life, so it'll be interesting to see how the transition goes. Took it out for a quick spin and man does it climb! I'll post pics soon...it's going to rain for the next 3 days and that's what my mountain bike is for.


----------



## Parker512

GoBrown said:


> I just picked up a 2010 Roubaix 2.0 on closeout today (last one left) at a steep discount. It's my first road bike ever as I have mountain biked for the majority of my life, so it'll be interesting to see how the transition goes. Took it out for a quick spin and man does it climb! I'll post pics soon...it's going to rain for the next 3 days and that's what my mountain bike is for.


How much did you pay?


----------



## GoBrown

Parker512 said:


> How much did you pay?


$645...not sure if that's a good price or not compared to what others have paid. It was the cheapest I've found and comparable models from other manufacturers were a lot more.


----------



## Parker512

GoBrown said:


> $645...not sure if that's a good price or not compared to what others have paid. It was the cheapest I've found and comparable models from other manufacturers were a lot more.


I think this is the MEGA deal of the week my LBS charges $800 for the 3.0. You are lucky for that price on the 2.0


----------



## graeme1

*2005 Team Issue*

Just finished assembling this.


----------



## red elvis

*i'm your huckleberry.*

it weights around 17 lbs.


----------



## TrueMagnumLoad

New to cycling. Got a 2010 Cross Comp for $900. Very pleased, but I don't have anything to compare it to...


----------



## dstreelm

My new Fuji Roubaix 1.0 is on its way to the store right now...should only be a few more days, I can't Wait!


----------



## red elvis

*2009 Fuji SST 2.0*

here's another picture with a different background.


----------



## red elvis

i just bought a new cannondale frameset for my bike and this could be my last post on this thread.


----------



## lookame2002

Hello all
I am new here and it's my first post also. I just finished building from scratch with the help from this forum by reading a lot, a 2011 Fuji Sl-1.0 frame with shimano Ultegra Sl 6600 10 speed component except the shifter is shimano 105. I am very happy with it but I can't post an image yet, very light weigh, tested drive two day ago and love it. I only have one minor problem with the chain touching the front derailleur at certain combination (small coq with small ring, big coq with big ring). It's minor problem but very a noising to hear the metallic noise when pedaling.


----------



## Italianrider76

lookame2002 said:


> Hello all
> I am new here and it's my first post also. I just finished building from scratch with the help from this forum by reading a lot, a 2011 Fuji Sl-1.0 frame with shimano Ultegra Sl 6600 10 speed component except the shifter is shimano 105. I am very happy with it but I can't post an image yet, very light weigh, tested drive two day ago and love it. I only have one minor problem with the chain touching the front derailleur at certain combination (small coq with small ring, big coq with big ring). It's minor problem but very a noising to hear the metallic noise when pedaling.


That's normal. Using those combinations will move the chain to either extreme of the gearing range. The big ring is to maintain a high cadence at higher speeds therefore it's silly to be riding in the big ring with the biggest cog at the back. Likewise, the small ring is for a lower cadence, especially when climbing so it makes no sense to use it in combination with the smallest cog.


----------



## AnthonyL88

I would buy any bike Made in Taiwan. Taiwan have been making bike for the longest time. I just bought a 2012 Fuji Team Replica and I love the bike. I'm planning on changing the Oval handlebar, stem and seatpost to the 2012 3T Black Line. Probably upgrading the wheels later on.


----------



## lookame2002

I agreed with you Italianrider76 I don't use them either but just testing for the functionality only to make sure everything work perfectly without noises.


----------



## tirofog

Just got my first road bike; 2009 Team 58cm lightly used $800. I am 6-02. Looking to shorten stem to a 100 and maybe a titanium seat post. I have been riding hybrid for about 3 years now. Use to rough riding, so a bit worried about cracks and breakage. Have to try though, its only way for me to keep up with friends on the long haul. I also want to try some centuries in 2012. This bike appears to be well built, but seems fragile compaired to my Giant Cypress DX. All new for me.


----------



## Magmadragoon

Just purchased my first road bike. 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 Road Bike. I get to pick it up tomorrow so happy. This is a new hobby for me.


----------



## bformanes

*SST Weight?*

Hey guys!

I'm looking at the SST 3.0 and I was wondering if anyone had the frame weight, and how you liked it? (particularly the oval crankset)

Thanks!


----------



## smoothie7

great bike for the price!! I really like mine!!


----------



## dstreelm

Finally got around to uploading a few pics, of my '11 Fuji Roubaix 1.0 with Sram Rival

So far, I love it (aside from the saddle but that will soon change) and the Sram shifting is awesome


----------



## smoothie7

great looking Fuji!!


----------



## Quartermaster

Nice looking bike......!!! How do you like the SMP seat?


----------



## Quartermaster

What kind of pedals do you have?


----------



## mmntm

Magmadragoon said:


> Just purchased my first road bike. 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 Road Bike. I get to pick it up tomorrow so happy. This is a new hobby for me.


How are you liking it? and did you change anything out?


----------



## Fuji_Boy

*2009 Fuji CCR-2*

Love my Fuji CCR-2, but it seems like everyone on the net hates them!


----------



## BoingLoings

Anyone have experience with the 2009 Fuji Track Pro? Is it absurd for me to use it as a commuter? I think I found a good deal for one.


----------



## runner10

My 2008 Fuji Roubaix Pro (converted to budget triathlon set-up).


----------



## mdinno

09 SST 2.0 and 012 Fuji Altamira Team.


----------



## alien4fish

lets see..... here is what is in my stable......


----------



## lookame2002

Hi
Just to upload some pictures of mine and I only ride it about 1500miles.


----------



## gucho

A beauty, but there is something... The size I guess, should be smaller...


----------



## mpasiojr

*My Fuji SL1 Comp - Stealth black*

Got this at a Performancebike store in PA. Changed stock ALX200 wheels with a Shimano RS-80s and saddle to a Selle Italia SL.


----------



## gucho

I got this one from BikesDirect for $800.00. Not many out there because it is an Asian Market production bike. Added a pair of Shimano Pedals and a Strada CatEye and she rides like the wind.


----------



## Quartermaster

Looks like we installed the same pedals..... It's been a great bike for me so far.


----------



## SmilesAllDay

mpasiojr said:


> Got this at a Performancebike store in PA. Changed stock ALX200 wheels with a Shimano RS-80s and saddle to a Selle Italia SL.


That bike is sweet! is it an sl1-comp?


----------



## mpasiojr

Yes, a 2011 with a team/limited edition paint job.


----------



## gucho

Quartermaster said:


> Looks like we installed the same pedals..... It's been a great bike for me so far.


You're right, we use the same pedals(think have seen yours in another thread). They are basic shimano pedals, but the white color stand them out. They perform really well for now, and since pedals tend to take most injuries, and are easily replaceables, its logic to cut $$$ here.

I like the Novatec wheels and hubs. The 2 only silver spokes to find the valve stem quickly stand them apart, and for the reviews I have seen, they are strong wheels. I like also the red hubs and the stress relief manner of the spokes attachment. In its maiden ride the seat was fine and the tires perform well, so for now I'm preety happy with my fuji and don't plan in upgrading nothing.:thumbsup:


----------



## SmilesAllDay

mpasiojr said:


> Yes, a 2011 with a team/limited edition paint job.


If I may ask, how much was it?


----------



## mpasiojr

I got it last month for the current price right now on performancebike. According to the store, this particular bike came from Fuji directly as a replacement. I dont see the paint scheme anywhere. It is similar to the Altimira and SST limited edition frames in color.


----------



## mpasiojr

*Cockpit Detail*

Here's more detail of the black-on-black paint scheme on the fork and down tube on the Fuji SL1 Comp. I Painted the gloss black oval stem and the topeak stainless pump barrel matte black to complete the look. Picture with the stock ALX200 wheelset minus all sticker decals.


----------



## Quartermaster

gucho..... thanks for the comments on the Novatec rims.....I hadn't come across that input and was a little "unsure" about them up to this point.

I do like the way they look!


----------



## hsiaoty

I have a '10 Fuji Absolute 1.0.
It's supposed to be a "performance hybrid" but the fact that it is a hybrid makes me feel a bit out of place here.
I am looking to switch to drop bars though.


----------



## gucho

Quartermaster said:


> gucho..... thanks for the comments on the Novatec rims.....I hadn't come across that input and was a little "unsure" about them up to this point.
> 
> I do like the way they look!


Hi. You can read the review here. http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/en/tech/37-general/1149-tech-review-novatec-speedy-wheelset


----------



## ammodawg

I just got my 2011 Roubiax 1.0 last week. I love the red/white paint scheme, just makes the bike look sporty. Got a really great deal on it too at PerformanceBike in Houston, $900.00


----------



## stanik63

My fuji sst 1.0 with ultegra and rs-80 shimano wheels.i boughted the frameset yesterday from a bike friend only 4 month use!!!!


----------



## bformanes

mpasiojr said:


> here's more detail of the black-on-black paint scheme on the fork and down tube on the fuji sl1 comp. I painted the gloss black oval stem and the topeak stainless pump barrel matte black to complete the look. Picture with the stock alx200 wheelset minus all sticker decals.


slam that stem


----------



## JSCRAN

Just got my Gran Fondo 3.0 on Friday night. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## ankaka

I've been shooting with fuji for 10+ years. Highly recommend


----------



## carbonlink

tonyzackery said:


> The new, updated look. 88s roll nice - not a climbing bike by any means, solely for my flat crits...


Hi, that's a nice and sexy looking bike but does the internal cable noise bothers you (Rear Brakes), every time you hit a pot hole? whats the remedy if you fixed it? Thanks


----------



## DnnyLLama

Bry03cobra said:


> Hello
> I have a 05 fuji professional. There a bunch of the carbon fujis on our club rides, wanted to add some color to look a little different, whatcha think???


Gorgeous - how much did this run you?


----------



## DnnyLLama

LowCel said:


> Here is a picture of the Team Issue I just built. So far I have only gotten one ride on it and that was on the trainer.


Can I ask how much that cost you?
Also .. Everyone talks about "trainer" wheels.. Anyone care to explain what that is


----------



## flamingo6

JSRAN, considering a Gran Fondo 3.0. Interested in your reveiw after a week of riding.


----------



## fquails

I finally decided to go full carbon after many years of riding a Klein aluminum road bike. Got my very first Fuji bike a couple of weeks ago. Changed the stock wheels, tires, stem, and brakes...Lovin' the bike so far!!


----------



## DnnyLLama

*Yummaaay*

So I got this about 2 weeks ago... Fuji Cross Comp 2010. I like so far, she aint too shaby


----------



## wisco0890

I've got a Fuji Cross 2.0. Had it for about 6 months now and love it.


----------



## DnnyLLama

wisco0890 said:


> I've got a Fuji Cross 2.0. Had it for about 6 months now and love it.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hey congrats!!!! where do you reside? I'm up for a ride!
> I replaced my tires with slicks and improved the drag a bit. I use my cross for commuting mostly and some longer rides. if you don't go on dirt, you will enjoy the slicks.


----------



## wisco0890

DnnyLLama said:


> wisco0890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Fuji Cross 2.0. Had it for about 6 months now and love it.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hey congrats!!!! where do you reside? I'm up for a ride!
> I replaced my tires with slicks and improved the drag a bit. I use my cross for commuting mostly and some longer rides. if you don't go on dirt, you will enjoy the slicks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I live in Wisconsin how about you? Yeah wanted to get a set of slicks but I usually split my rides half road and half gravel/dirt/etc....these seem to d the trick for now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Drummerboy1975

My 08' Fuji CCR 2. I installed 44cm carbon wing bars and a Fizik saddle. Slowly slamming my stem until I get use to the drop, then I'll cut.


----------



## djmatte

Just bought my first official entry level roadbike and its a Fuji Newest 1.0. Was torn between this and an allez sport, but the tiagra componets to me were much more important and this bike just felt overall more comfortable with more riding positions. Stoked to get this on the road more often!


----------



## rodzghost

*2011 Fuji SL-1 Comp*

Just got this bike a week or so ago. 

Just wondering if there are any other SL-1 comp owners out there and what size you're riding? And what height? Trying to see if I have a fit problem with mine... 

I'm 5'7" and this bike is size 53 (50cm C-C, 555mm ETT).



Stem was swapped for a shorter/slightly taller one and it feels much nicer now (albeit without the flashy white Fuji stem). I'll snap some nicer pics later.


----------



## Old Roadie88

I bought a 2011 Newest 1.0 on July 6, and I have throughly enjoyed this bike. it's really a good machine. Like another post about the Newest, I had looked at Specialized ( and Giant, Novarra Divano from REI.) But the Fuji had the better components. And Performance had a great deal on the price. I've been out of cycling for about 10 years and I needed something to replace my 1991 steel frame road bike.


----------



## whiterabbit05

Have had this for the past 2.5 years and use it as my for-everything bike; from rallies, to fast club rides, and for criteriums.


----------



## Vinny072

Hey guys. Just purchased a 2012 SST 2.0. Really looking forward to getting into cycling. Any thoughts on the 2.0 for my first ride? Good decision?


----------



## phil503

dgangi said:


> This is the photo of the bike when I first got it. Today it has over 1000 miles and has a few more nicks and scratches...
> 
> Thx...Doug


That's an awesome looking Fuji.

I got a second hand 2004 Fuji Newest as my first road bike. Great bike for what I paid and a little more hefty than that Fuji you have there.

Good choice!


----------



## RoadFan

Vinny072 said:


> Hey guys. Just purchased a 2012 SST 2.0. Really looking forward to getting into cycling. Any thoughts on the 2.0 for my first ride? Good decision?


In looks, that's a monster of a bike, sweet everywhere you look, congrats.


----------



## RoadFan

I just purchased this week from Craigslist a 2011 Fuji SL 3.0; it's been raining like crazy down here, so took my time to really clean it off, seller didn't put much time into cleaning...

On my only 1 ride, it felt faster than everything I've had before, nice to have a carbon frame underneath you! The only down side is the seat, that has to go, I saved my E3 saddle from my old bike before I sold it, now it will go into my new bike.

The seller did upgrade the rear derailleur and the shifters to ultegra, all upgrades look brand new and work perfectly. I must upgrade the front one now... and a few more things.


----------



## TXRR

Just joined the club, purchased a 2012 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 in red and black.


----------



## Old Roadie88

TXRR said:


> Just joined the club, purchased a 2012 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 in red and black.


Post some pics when you get a chance ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Float On

Great looking bikes guys. I'm debating on picking up a SL1 Comp Servetto locally and this thread may have swayed me.


----------



## jmoore49

I have an SL 3.0, great bike. Will pos some pics shortly.


----------



## TXRR

Old Roadie88 said:


> Post some pics when you get a chance ! :thumbsup:



Here she is, still on the show room floor. 










Getting fitted


----------



## Old Roadie88

Hey, TXRR, the bike looks great. I like the red-white-black colors on bikes. I'm already planning on a 2nd Fuji road bike.


----------



## firefighter56

rodzghost said:


> Just got this bike a week or so ago.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any other SL-1 comp owners out there and what size you're riding? And what height? Trying to see if I have a fit problem with mine...
> 
> I'm 5'7" and this bike is size 53 (50cm C-C, 555mm ETT).
> 
> 
> 
> Stem was swapped for a shorter/slightly taller one and it feels much nicer now (albeit without the flashy white Fuji stem). I'll snap some nicer pics later.


Your 53cm frame is actually a 56cm. I'm guessing you feel like the bike is too big for you? Fuji changed their measuring system from virtual to actual. The actual measurement from the bottom bracket to the top tube is 53cm because it has a slight slope to it. The virtual measurement or what it would be if it were not sloped is 56cm. You being 5'7" would be a stretch on that bike. I would guess you should look for a 50cm which would be a 54cm in virtual measurement.

You could also go with a shorter stem and a straight seatpost instead of the one that came on it that is set back.


----------



## stanik63

I have in my own a SSt 1.0 2010 frameset with ultergra groupset 2012 and shimano rs-80 wheels set .I fix this roadbike before 5 months,and i verry happy with my rsult ,,,hrere my sexy dolll!!!!
View attachment 268537


----------



## derrgti

picked this SL1 up from one of my buddies and built it with some extra parts I had laying around.. I now ride it more than my Seven Axiom Ti. with the American Classics it weighs around 15lbs.


----------



## 8toes

Damned attractive bikes, those Fujis.


----------



## ErikS

I'm new to these forums and road cycling but i picked up a new 2012 Fuji Altamira Team Replica and love it so far! I come from a mtb background but want to start commuting to work.


----------



## robocp01

Yes I just got a new FUJI.


----------



## mtorres92

I have a 2003 Fuji finest that I just bought that was barely used works great light and shifts smooth I lot


----------



## TXRR

Old Roadie88 said:


> Post some pics when you get a chance ! :thumbsup:


Cant wait to get home to post some pic of the bike on the road....should be home from Afghanistan in the near future

safe riding everyone
TXRR


----------



## ezekiel_lux

I'm currently riding a Fuji Track Comp, and I love it! Got a great deal on it (traded my DSLR for it) and have been riding it quite often instead of driving. Super light, has a carbon fork to absorb the crazy vibrations I get from riding the streets of LA, and haven't had any issues with it yet.


----------



## TXRR

Old Roadie88 said:


> Hey, TXRR, the bike looks great. I like the red-white-black colors on bikes. I'm already planning on a 2nd Fuji road bike.


Thank you, you cant go wrong with red/black/white combo. Only part that really sucks is its sitting in my house not being used due to the fact that I'm deployed. What are you looking at in terms of your 2nd Fuji road bike. post pics if you get a chance.

derrgti, EricS, & Stanik63, Welcome to club Fuji and keep posting pics of those awesome rides on the road....


----------



## Old Roadie88

TXRR said:


> Thank you, you cant go wrong with red/black/white combo. Only part that really sucks is its sitting in my house not being used due to the fact that I'm deployed. What are you looking at in terms of your 2nd Fuji road bike. post pics if you get a chance.
> 
> derrgti, EricS, & Stanik63, Welcome to club Fuji and keep posting pics of those awesome rides on the road....


I've changed my plans a bit. I'm working on one of my old steel bikes, '89 Schwinn Tempo, into a more all-round-bike. Bigger tires, platform pedals, fenders, for riding on greenways. This ride will be more casual and leave my Fuji for more road-training. And Performance always has some deals on closeout of prior model years. Maybe a good deal on a carbon frame machine.

But small stuff in comparison to being deployed in Afganistan. Stay safe and get back to the States and your bike.


----------



## epistememe

I am looking at either a new SL1 Pro or a Fondo 2.0, any thoughts on the differences between the two and recommendations? thanks

rick


----------



## e_rat

I have a 2012 Roubaix 1.0. I am very satisfy with the rides and its design. For just a little more than $1k, I got what I would have to pay $1.6 for other brands. All Fuji customer reviews I have read had very good comments on Fuji. However, I don't see any major bike website and magazines recommend Fuji. Why? Was it because they are sold by a major bike shop, instead of LBS? Was it because its marketing people don't know what they doing? Or, was it because Fuji is really just a second tier brand? 

BTW, push this thread, and have Fuji riders join in!


----------



## Mr645

I bought an Altamira 3.0/1.0 combo. Frame and fork 1.0, rest 3.0. I like it so far, getting fitted later this week, but already did 35 miles and it went well.


----------



## ktmrider173

New to the boards here, bought a '13 gran fondo 1.3 with the di2, very impressed with the bike! Ill post pics later.


----------



## Samfujiabq

I have two Fujis I love both equally!I have a 2009 Sl1 Rc weighs in at 14.5 lbs.I also have a 2013 Altimira Sl that weighs in at 13.6.they are absolutely the best riding bikes to me


----------



## teaquilla

I got a Fuji Supreme a few weeks ago for my birthday. So far I love it!! Then again my previous bike was an all steel bike from 1977 so anything would be an upgrade


----------



## Samfujiabq

Nice real nice looking bike,love the color combo,,enjoy!


----------



## joeljudd

I just bought a 2013 Sportif 1.3c and I love it. It is the nicest bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## TXRR

teaquilla said:


> I got a Fuji Supreme a few weeks ago for my birthday. So far I love it!! Then again my previous bike was an all steel bike from 1977 so anything would be an upgrade
> View attachment 287078


Nice ride.....


----------



## beeballman

I just purchased about three weeks ago a 2013 Fuji SST 3.0 LE from Performance. I love it so far!


----------



## stomata

This is my 2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro.
some upgrades:

Forte Pro SL saddle
FSA Wing Pro 44cm compact drop bar
Ultegra chains
Dura Ace 7900 11-28 cassette
Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels
Continental Grand Prix 4000 tires.
Kool Stop brake pads

I google a bit and looks like I would have wasted my money if I upgrade the stock Tektro R570 calibers, so I got some Kool Stop pads instead. Gonna try it out this weekend and see if they help~


----------



## e_rat

Nice looking bike! Very good on the Spec too! I am sure you have changed the paddles by now. Haha! 


teaquilla said:


> I got a Fuji Supreme a few weeks ago for my birthday. So far I love it!! Then again my previous bike was an all steel bike from 1977 so anything would be an upgrade
> View attachment 287078


----------



## e_rat

That is a very nice set of wheel you got there. I also changed to Kool Stop brake recently. It gives you a nice, smooth control than the Takron pad. But, it has noise when I brake to stop. It is little too soft, so I only use it in the rear brake. Will install the front one after a few more rides.


stomata said:


> This is my 2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro.
> some upgrades:
> 
> Forte Pro SL saddle
> FSA Wing Pro 44cm compact drop bar
> Ultegra chains
> Dura Ace 7900 11-28 cassette
> Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels
> Continental Grand Prix 4000 tires.
> Kool Stop brake pads
> 
> I google a bit and looks like I would have wasted my money if I upgrade the stock Tektro R570 calibers, so I got some Kool Stop pads instead. Gonna try it out this weekend and see if they help~
> 
> View attachment 287126


----------



## SirKronan

I finally got into a full carbon road bike!! And as a bonus, it's even the proper size/fit. It's the 2012 Fuji SST 3.0. I just look at it and it make me want to go on a ride. It's very difficult not to drop everything and go, but alas, the children would starve! 









Please visit here for the full gallery:

fujisst-review

Keep in mind, the webpage is still a work in progress, and eventually I will have my full review on there, too.


----------



## trashysquid

Picked up a new 2013 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 today, and it appears to be a great bike. Read what few reviews I could find, and they were all good. Going on my inaugural ride next weekend...can't wait!


----------



## SirKronan

trashysquid said:


> Picked up a new 2013 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 today, and it appears to be a great bike. Read what few reviews I could find, and they were all good. Going on my inaugural ride next weekend...can't wait!


Super nice bike!! And welcome to the club. I am loving the heck out of my Fuji. These are some seriously nice bikes for the money, and I don't think you can beat the look. The Gran Fondo is one I tested too, when I was making my decision.


----------



## trashysquid

Thanks! I already know that I'll be the odd man out with the cats I know who own the regular big name brands, but so what...this bike is great for me, and like you said, I got awesome bang for the buck.


----------



## smoothie7

My wife just picked up a 2013 Fuji Finest 1.1C in the red/pink color. Sweet looking ride! Its her first road bike and I am excited.


----------



## Lesscan

My wife & I both just bought ourselves a 2013 Fuji Roubaix 3.0
We should be getting them Sat after adjustments.
I cant wait and its gonna be around 65*-70* here in Chicago on Sun!


----------



## Lesscan

Quick update, My wife & I basically got His & Hers Bikes.
She was going to get the identical to mine, but it didnt fit her well.
So the guys at PB showed her this one and she loved it!


----------



## Oldlegs

Receintly purchased a Fuji SST 2.0 (Full Ultegra) for my self.


----------



## pley3r

Bought myself a Christmas present  SSt 2.1
Put my Reynolds Assaults on it and will be putting black bar tape on it when I switch the brakes around. Goes great can't wait to do some good distance on it


----------



## Samfujiabq

Wow that is really a great looking bike,,merry Christmas to you!I wonder if the sell that as a frame set because my son in law would love that.


----------



## TonynTX

*Fuji Cross 1.1*

I had never thought of owning a Fuji before..I wanted to give discs a try for cross/gravel riding...the LBS I use started carrying Fujis a few years ago and stopped in there to see what he had...he built my Surly for me so I trusted his opinion...ended up getting a Fuji Cross 1.1 with disc brake and Sram Force 22...I love this bike...been riding cross bikes for the last few years instead of my road bike...gotten a little older and all my injuries over the years have started catching up to me..

Decided to get another road bike with a more relaxed geo than my Tarmac and ended up getting a Fuji Sportif 1.1 disc brake...I would have never thought of getting a bike like this one either in the past...is kind of heavy but the geo makes for a nice relaxed ride...but for around a 1 g a 105 set up and disc brakes figured I would give it a try...what really was cool we tossed on some 700x35 cross tires on it at the shop..so it could in theory double up as a cool fire road or gravel cruiser for those day where you just want to cruise around in comfort..

I had never even considered Fuji and within six months ended up getting 2 of them..the value for the money and what you get with their bikes seems like a great value...and after putting some time in on them they really are great bikes.


----------



## torpeto

*That's my bike! LOVE. IT.*

So love my fuji… I'm about to put put some Mavic Kysirium Elites on it. Super fast sprinter and great climber too. Team Fuji baby!



SirKronan said:


> I finally got into a full carbon road bike!! And as a bonus, it's even the proper size/fit. It's the 2012 Fuji SST 3.0. I just look at it and it make me want to go on a ride. It's very difficult not to drop everything and go, but alas, the children would starve!
> 
> View attachment 287427
> 
> 
> Please visit here for the full gallery:
> 
> fujisst-review
> 
> Keep in mind, the webpage is still a work in progress, and eventually I will have my full review on there, too.


----------



## TXRR

Great looking bikes everyone. ..


----------



## mtbdennis

*New Bike Day rocks!*

Just picked up a Gran Fondo 2.3C over the weekend. Only had it on a quick spin around my hood, first real ride tonight. The frame is a work of art, and from my quick spin I can already tell I am going to love it. I am primarily a mountain biker, and just wanted to pick up a descent road bike for base miles training days.


----------



## trashysquid

mtbdennis said:


> Just picked up a Gran Fondo 2.3C over the weekend. Only had it on a quick spin around my hood, first real ride tonight. The frame is a work of art, and from my quick spin I can already tell I am going to love it. I am primarily a mountain biker, and just wanted to pick up a descent road bike for base miles training days.
> 
> View attachment 293112


Is that a 2014 model? Very nice....I gotta say that Fuji gives some nice livery to their bikes.


----------



## TXRR

mtbdennis said:


> Just picked up a Gran Fondo 2.3C over the weekend. Only had it on a quick spin around my hood, first real ride tonight. The frame is a work of art, and from my quick spin I can already tell I am going to love it. I am primarily a mountain biker, and just wanted to pick up a descent road bike for base miles training days.
> 
> View attachment 293112


Great choice, love the color. We all know Red is the fastest.


----------



## mtbdennis

trashysquid said:


> Is that a 2014 model? Very nice....I gotta say that Fuji gives some nice livery to their bikes.


2013 on sale due to last years model. Only way I was close to affording a full carbon rig...


----------



## TonynTX

*A Couple Of Fujis*

2014 Sportiff 1.1 with 700x35 cross tires and a Fuji Cross 1.1..tossed some cross tires on the Sportiff to see how it would do on some gravel rides


----------



## Giulianna23

Hi, this is my new carbon 2013 Fuji Supreme 1.3 got it for my birthday back in February. Added Ultegra pedals, Selle Italia Diva saddle and Easton EC70 SL wheels. This beauty has not touch the road yet. Waiting for good weather to kick in, maybe in about 2 more weeks. In the mean time I keep using my "trooper" GIANT Defy road bike.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Nice very nice,looks sorta like mine.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Oh and here it's little sister,she's fun to fly as well!


----------



## Giulianna23

Nice bikes Samfujiabq. My team Leader/Coach rides and Altamira just like that one of yours.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Giulianna23 said:


> Nice bikes Samfujiabq. My team Leader/Coach rides and Altamira just like that one of yours.


Thanks let me know how you like yours once you can hit the road with it,,I'm certain of your response ,they're great bikes!the white one is a 2010 and when I put the ultegra di2 on the Altimira,I put the 2013 sram red gruppo on the 2010.


----------



## Trifan

New to the forum and love my Fuji GF 3.0. Lots of great looking bikes in here.


----------



## Giulianna23

Samfujiabq said:


> Thanks let me know how you like yours once you can hit the road with it,,I'm certain of your response ,they're great bikes!the white one is a 2010 and when I put the ultegra di2 on the Altimira,I put the 2013 sram red gruppo on the 2010.


Samfujiabq...this bike is a dream. OMG what a difference on the riding, the handling, the speed and climbing. Overall it is a great bicycle..I am very very happy with this bike . It accelerates on the spot...even with a headwind. I am in love definitely.
I was able to climb this long hill for the second time ever 4 1/2 minutes quicker than the last time I did it for the first time last october. Yesterday I was able to keep up for the whole 30 miles with a group that used to smoked me everytime. I used to be able to keep up with them on the flats for maybe 7-8 miles and really strugglin but at soon as they hit a little hill or some rolling hills I was done!. Now its a different story. Plus I know I did indoor training through the winter. My legs got a bit stronger and plus I dropped about 15 pounds in those months. But I already went out with my other bike the same route last week an there is a huge difference between both. Definitely worth the money I spent on this Fuji bike and the Easton wheels. This Fuji Supreme really ROCKS!


----------



## smurfkjm

Hi 
Im new to this and Fuji 

Im thinking of buying a Fuji Sportif 1.1 2013 compact off ebay, 50cm frame. Only thing im concerned about is iv herd Fuji Sizes are weird, Im only 5ft 4 and usually fit a 50cm but am unsure as iv heard the stand over height is big? 
help help would be much appreciated as I want to get this bike as it looks really good and its a great price, just worried about the size.


----------



## 06SpiceRed

The way the geometry is set on that bike, I recommend even going a bit smaller than that. Im 5'7 but with a shorter inseam but a decent reach and I ride the the "50cm" on their SL-1 Pro and a 52 on their SST. It would appear that on Fuji's website their small is a "49" with an effective top of 51.5. So you might be able to get away with it!

Is this the Disc brake version or just the regular road version?

The reason I ask is because the road version comes in a "46"

Fuji Sportif 1.1 C Road Bike - 2013 - Fuji


Fuji Bikes | ROAD | ENDURANCE SERIES | SPORTIF 1.1


----------



## smurfkjm

Thanks for your help
Its the road version 2013, I know they do a smaller version but as im buying it second hand was just wondering what your thoughts were on the 50cm as thats the only one second hand. 
I just dont know if il be able to get away with it or not.


----------



## 06SpiceRed

Yea thats totally understandable. If you arent sure, I wouldnt necessarily pull the trigger. Stop by any performance bike if you have one near you as Im sure they have a bunch you can try for size purposes.


----------



## TonynTX

*Latest Additions*

Latest additions to the Fuji Stable


----------



## Vanquiz

TonynTX said:


> Latest additions to the Fuji Stable


Phew, those are damn beautiful ...

Altamira, and what's that, SST or Fondo? I have SST myself, but still couldnt tell apart SST and Fondo if they're not side by side. Looks more like SST though ...

How's the ride compared between those 2? Is there any particular reason to own both?

EDIT : Here's from this morning ride, just got this used Firecrest 404, a great upgrade from my old Chinese Carbon Clincher, but the Shimano brakepad is not that great, gonna try Swisstop Black Prince next ride.









With zipp 404 and Ultremo ZX plus latex tubes, I managed to drop the weight from previous setup to a hair under 15lbs, not the lightest, but light enough for me.


----------



## vert02

TonynTX said:


> Latest additions to the Fuji Stable



wow,isnt dat 2012 fuji sst 3.0? do mind tell me what you think about it?thnks


----------



## Giulianna23

Here is new picture of my girl with new black Cinelli caleido bar tape. Sweet!


----------



## RoadLight

_Greetings,_

I started with a 1985 Fuji Espree which I'm rebuilding now. The frame developed a tiny micro-fracture at the top of the left seat stay and the right cable guide (rear derailleur) on top of the bottom bracket tube has started to detach. I've stripped the frame and fork of all parts and will be sending the frame and fork out to a frame builder for the repairs and new paint. Then it will be a fun winter project reassembling the bike. I've got a new Suntour rear derailleur and grease guard bottom bracket to use for the rebuild. It's been a great workhorse bike that I still use for commuting and those trips where I need a full touring road bike. I put over 3,000 miles on it this year (2014) including two centuries.

My main road bike is a 2008 Team Fuji which I purchased this year. I'm enjoying it a lot!!! It has a carbon frame and fork with a number of "upgrades". These include a Ritchey WCS carbon handlebar, complete SRAM Force 10-speed drivetrain (including brakes), and Shimano Ultegra wheels that can handle both clincher and tubeless tires. It's my first bike with indexed shifting (I feel like I'm a little late to the party). ;-D

I love the index shifting of the rear derailleur. But I'm not too thrilled with the indexed shifting of the front derailleur and think I would prefer it to use a friction system for perfect fine-tuning as I ride.

I also think the move to more and more cogs on the rear cassette is insane. I ride lots of hills and like a wide gear range---but a 10-speed cassette seems like way too many because the steps between gears are so small. The newer 11-speed cassettes seem downright stupid (maybe I'm missing something). It makes me think that the race to add more speeds is just a marketing gimmick used by bike manufacturers to give buyers a perception of superiority.

There is one more bike in my family and it is a Fuji also (a 1985 Fuji Sagres). I do all of the maintenance and repairs for my family's bikes because I've had some bad experiences at my local bike shop. Because of the high miles I put on my bikes, they need frequent attention and I've got the tools and experience to handle most jobs. The last thing to learn is wheel truing and I'll be buying a truing stand in a few months. All told, I have four wheelsets to maintain and some need adjustment.

It was a tough decision whether or not to stay with Fuji when I bought my carbon bike this year. I'm familiar with the company's history and realize that the Fuji of today is far removed from the original Fuji. The deciding factor was that Fuji's carbon frames today have a decent reputation at the upper end of their product line and my 2008 Team Fuji was one of the best values that I could find. I was seriously considering a new bike but then I wouldn't have been able to afford an all-carbon frame nor a drivetrain as nice as I have. The idea of buying an aluminum frame was appalling to someone like me with lots of experience on a really, really good quad-butted steel frame. Even with a carbon fork, I feared the aluminum frame would still be miserable. So far, I'm very happy with my all-carbon Team Fuji. It seems like a very good compromise between being light weight yet still strong. I'd have been afraid to use one of the "featherweight" frames because I'm a big guy (6'2, 210 lbs). Both my Fuji's have 58 cm frames.

That's probably more information that most will want to read. I guess the important thing is, "Yes, there is another Fuji owner out there---me!"

_Kind regards, RoadLight_


----------



## Old Roadie88

Hi Roadlight, thanks for telling your story. I went from a classic steel bike, a Bridgestone RB-1 to a Fuji Newest (aluminum frame, carbon fork) nowhere near the same feel. Slowly I decided to get a full CF frame bike. Ouch, the cost. Then I found a 2012 Fuji Gran Fondo that the owner wanted to unload. They had become interested in running, so I got a great deal on the bike. Winter has limited some of my riding but so far I like the feel of the Gran Fondo 4.0.


----------



## Old Roadie88

My other Fuji, 2011 Newest 1.0.


----------



## DakotaO

This was my first road bike I started on last year it's a 1977 Fuji Sports 10 this is the best picture I have of it.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

New to the site. Riding a Fuji newest 3.0. Already looking to upgrade my shifters.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

2014 Altamira 2.1. Went from a mid 90s Trek 5500 to a Ti bike and now back to carbon. 

It's a good riding bike--handles well and seems well put together.


----------



## Juice1

My Fuji SST 2.3C Ive had it a little over a year and just put new November Rail52 carbon wheels on this week.


----------



## echefanthony

TonynTX said:


> 2014 Sportiff 1.1 with 700x35 cross tires and a Fuji Cross 1.1..tossed some cross tires on the Sportiff to see how it would do on some gravel rides


Hey TonynTX I know this was an older thread but am in the process of getting a Fuji Sportif 1.3 or 1.0. I really wanted to put 700 x 35 Clement X'Plor USH tires on and didn't know if they would fit, Or if I had to go with a 700 x 32 tire. How is the clearance with the 700 x 35 cross tires on? Thanks in Advance! BTW very nice looking Bikes!


----------



## ColaJacket

Recently got a Fuji Sportif 1.3 C - 2014 from Performance Bikes. I'm returning to riding after a 25 year absence. 



GH


----------



## jeremy_s

First road bike I've ever owned and first non trek bike period. Wanted a 105 group set without breaking the bank since I sink so much disposable cash into mtb. Picked this Fuji up yesterday, weather was rough this morning and a storm was coming so I just did a quick 6 mile blast around the neighborhood and I'm in love. When I get a couple hundred miles on it to decide what I dislike I'm going back for a full fitting and probably raise the stem just a bit. The sportif seating felt better to me but I preferred the quicker handling of this one over it. 

Only road bike I've owned but 20# rock stock vs my mtb which is 27# after 2k in aftermarket parts is amazing to me haha. 

Don't make fun of me with the plastic peddles. They were the stock peddles on my wife's specialized and all I had laying around til I get back to the shop and get good peddles and shoes.


----------



## laurido92

Just bought this beauty from Sun & Ski who had it on clearance (2013 Model) plus $75 worth of accessories. So far, I'm loving this bike. I've put about 70+ miles on three rides I've done. All I can say is wow!

Fuji Roubaix 1.5 (2013)


----------



## jeremy_s

My Altamira 2.0


----------



## Old Roadie88

Nice ride ! jeremy_s, You have the Altamira and the white Fuji ( in the prior posting ) ? Remember the formula for calculating how many bikes you should own : N+1 !


----------



## jeremy_s

Thanks bud. No I just own two at the moment. I loved everything about the white Roubaix except the vibration on chip seal pavement. It was rough over long rides. I traded it in at performance and completely fell I love with the Altamira. I do have a 12 diamondback podium 5 as well.


----------



## jetdog9

Picked up a 2018 Fuji Cross 1.7 for a very good deal when Performance Bike was going out of business. I've been having a lot of fun with it on mixed terrain rides.

Currently a bit modified from stock, upgraded drivetrain, seatpost/saddle, wheelset.

I'm sure there are faster ones available for pavement, but I've liked the Grifo Challenge tires that came with the bike so far. When they wear out, I already have a set of GravelKing SK's ready to go.

Really happy with the TRP Spyre mechanical disc brakes.


----------



## dirt farmer

Proud, new owner of a pristine 1986 Sagres. I stole it for $100 from CraigsList. Will post photos soon.










In the Diamond Blue color.


----------



## Old Roadie88

Wow.... "Steel is real" Nice bike. Post those pics !


----------



## shrubs

Fuji 1.1D. 2014. At the time they called it a flat bar road bike.


----------



## Old Roadie88

shrubs said:


> Fuji 1.1D. 2014. At the time they called it a flat bar road bike.


Nice bike !


----------

